# raw epistane powder....



## 00lude (Oct 16, 2012)

Has anyone tried elite labs epistane raw powder???? For the price was thinking bout picking some up but want some feedback first on it!?


----------



## 00lude (Oct 18, 2012)

Looks like ill b the first to leave feedback on this!!!


----------



## Bonesaw (Oct 26, 2012)

dont know what to make of this,  its pretty cheap.  I love to make my own ph's for myself and sell to friends


----------



## 00lude (Oct 27, 2012)

It came in already!!!! So just waiting to see if i should cap it or make it an liquid oral.....


----------



## Bonesaw (Oct 27, 2012)

how do you measure?


----------



## 00lude (Oct 27, 2012)

Bonesaw said:


> how do you measure?


 ordered 3 gs they came in 3 separate baggiess!! But I also got a scale....


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 27, 2012)

under homebrew section there is a diluting protocol so you can cap the correct dosage.


----------



## 00lude (Oct 28, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> under homebrew section there is a diluting protocol so you can cap the correct dosage.


Thanks ima check that out....


----------



## 00lude (Oct 30, 2012)

Kind of scared to cap though cuz I only got 3 grams of hormone powder ..... should i order more? And I don't wanna mix all 3 of my grams cuz 2 grams are from one source and the other gram from another...


----------

